# Acrobat Slabs



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Over 90% of the fish in the photos were caught on Acrobat 1 oz white slabs between 4/12 and 4/16 on the south end. These photos are the keeper size fish, I'm sure there were 400+ fish caught total. I know there are more slab manufactures and do have great lures. A couple of things I'll say about the Acrobat slab is the quality of the paint and great hooks. I use needle nose pliers to remove the hook from fish and over time the barbs will bend (if a stump does not claim it first!) but not with the Acrobat. After a few days of fishing the paint still looks new. Look up Whitebassfisher on 2 cool if interested in purchasing the Acrobat slab. And no, I'm not getting any favors by posting this. Just wanted to get the word out on great fishing equipment when I run across it!
Fish on!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

The acrobat is the bomb. Donald makes a great slab. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great slabs for sure. Donald is the man on making great slabs. He's taught me a lot.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## trapperjon (May 26, 2014)

I've still got a box full of different size and color Acrobats 
Always loved not having to worry about the hooks bending even when the stripers were thick on the south end 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

trapperjon said:


> I've still got a box full of different size and color Acrobats


Do you have any of the small left? Or just medium and large?
The small ones are just under 3" long from tip end to tip end of the wire form inside the lure.


----------



## trapperjon (May 26, 2014)

Yessir! I even have a few of the odd shaped smaller ones.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## trapperjon (May 26, 2014)

The green one in the center is a small. Excuse the patina lol most of these came from an old box on Loy's back porch









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Actually that green one in the center is not an Acrobat, but an off the shelf Do-It mold called a Flutter spoon. Someone else made that one, even though I do have that mold and have made a lot of lures with it, that is not one of mine. 

It seems everyone who tries to make Flutter spoons stops after awhile, because it is extremely difficult to make the molten lead fill in around the eye area totally before it solidifies. That mold got frustrating in my opinion. Most Do-It molds (such as their minnow spoon, shad spoon, casting spoon or jigging spoon) fill easily and don't get the maker cussing! The Flutter spoon is what the "ShadSlinger Slabs" were. The flutter shape is what lead me to pursue something similar but custom.

PS- A quick glance at both sides will make it obvious, most of the Do-It molds I am aware of are the same shape on left and right side, while mine are not. The only Do-It I know of different on each side is the short oval one, 2 whites and a green in your picture, which Do-It calls a jigging spoon. The jigging spoon is very similar to the old Charlie Slabs. 

Charlie Slabs, at least later on when Academy was selling them, were a custom mold. They were into what I would call mass production. They used a vulcanized rubber mold that was spinning, and centrifugal force helped make the molten lead go outwards. When solidified, it would look similar to a round fan blade with roughly a dozen blades, each blade being a Charlie Slab.

PS, PS - LOl
95% of the trick is finding feeding white bass, not which lure you use, IMO


----------



## trapperjon (May 26, 2014)

Then no sir, I only have medium and larges left

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richk (Jul 22, 2010)

beacon bay has some of the acrobat and duck tracker slabs


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

I too am a big fan of the acrobat slabs. I still have a few left I bought 5 years ago when I first started jigging. Used but still look new. I would like to get my hands on more.

I have not tried the ducktracker slabs yet. Would like to also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

My slabs are not custom slabs like Donald's great acrobatic slabs. But I do use the same hooks as he does cause he spent so much time explaining to me how to make good slabs. Thanks Donald! Only reason I started making slabs was cause Donald had stop making slabs. So if you want the best slabs Donald has them.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Richk said:


> *beacon bay *has some of the acrobat and duck tracker slabs


And Beacon Bay has the finest location and best ramp on the whole lake. Always usable, basically no matter what level the lake is at. And so protected from wind!!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I'm thinking there may be some Acrobat slabs and Ducktracker slabs available for purchase at the fish fry Saturday???


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> I'm thinking there may be some Acrobat slabs and Ducktracker slabs available for purchase at the fish fry Saturday???


Yes sir I will have some with me if I can make it in time. If not Lil Mac will have them. There will be a 2cool fish fry special. $1 off the normal $3 price just for this fish fry.

Good fishing to all!


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

Richk said:


> beacon bay has some of the acrobat and duck tracker slabs


Do you know how much they are at beacon bay?


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I can testify for the Acrobat That Donald and the Lip Ripper that Ducktracker makes, both are great slabs. There is also a guy in Coldsprings that builds a good slab. I believe his name is Jeff Currie.


----------

